# JTM1C, $700, Kitchener



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Obviously I would have already picked up if I didn’t already have one. Great deal. If anyone needs help acquiring it, let know.










Marshall JTM1c combo | Amps & Pedals | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I’m very tempted. Weird that the power light doesn’t work and makes me nervous


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

traynor_garnet said:


> I’m very tempted. Weird that the power light doesn’t work and makes me nervous


Easy test at pick up.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey guys, that’s my ad. 

The JTM1c works perfectly, no problems. The power indicator lightbulb stopped lighting up, but the amp works fine and sounds amazing. It's been my main amp at home since I bought it in 2012.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

traynor_garnet said:


> I’m very tempted. Weird that the power light doesn’t work and makes me nervous


From the schematic I saw, the light runs off the heater winding, so if amp works, no big deal. There is a current limiting resistor (for the light) which could be burnt or could have a bad connection (or just bulb).
Maybe something to barter with but no serious worries.

(edit: sorry tubestack, we were posting at same time)


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I was just going to post this link lol. GLWTS @TubeStack


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

I love my JTM1C and that is a great deal.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Price dropped to $600.


----------

